# I can't OC ?



## Nickwan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi in here.

This is my pc:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit 
Motherboard: Asus P5ND2 SE 
Cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 2.40GHz Cpu Socket: 775 LGA 
Ram: 4x1024 MBytes 
Graphic: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT - 1024 MBytes 
PSU: 400 Watt 

My problem is that i can't OC, when i enter bios then there is something called AI OC were i can choose between 5% and 20%. but if i try OC that way my pc is juts saying BiiIB and i have to take out the bios battery and but it back in before my pc can start again.

there is also a place were i can choose manual OC but its grey so i can't get in there?

has it anything to do with my motherboard? cuz as far as i know the q6600 should be able to be OC to 2.6-3.0?

BTW sorry for my baad english im from denmark 

thx


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If i remember correctly you should be able to set that AI oc to manual. That should unlock your options. What kind of ram do you have and what brand is the psu? 400 watts does not seem like its enough for anything these days. Specially if your running a pcie card, quad core and trying to oc with a bad brand psu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed. With running a system like your your psu should be atleast 550w and a good brand such as corsair or seasonic.

As for the overclock *MonsterMiata* is correct you set the overclock to manual.

is your system prebuilt like a dell or did you build it yourself? some manufacturers lock the BIOS so you don't put in a warranty claim if you overclock it and it goes wrong.


----------



## Nickwan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys thx for replying

@MonsterMiata & greenbrucelee

here is a pic of my PSU if that can help you see if it is good enough: http://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk321/LUNDEBABY/midlertidlig/12032010448.jpg

and here you see a pic of my rams: http://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk321/LUNDEBABY/midlertidlig/SIWRam.jpg

i think im gonna get this one as mobo: http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=383132
and then im gonna get a ATI Radeon 5770HD soon 

i brought my pc here www.fcomputer.dk


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a psu designed for an agp system. The weak 12v and strong 5v is evidence of that. I would suggest replacing it with a quality unit like corsair or seasonic. If you plan on running a 5770 i would suggest corsairs 650w unit or their 750 if you want to be a little safer but im sure the 650 would suffice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is an excellent mobo, I have the uprated version. I agree with *MonsterMiata* about the psu especially if you plan to use the 5770


----------



## Nickwan (Mar 17, 2010)

thx guys.

i think im gonna buy these 3 things

Mobo: http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=383132

PSU: http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=386812

Graphic: http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=585755

Im Sorry that the sites are danish 

does that look okay?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Chieftec = Junk you need to be up here> http://www.komplett.dk/k/kcp.aspx?sku=340676&sku=340678

Your ram is DDR2 667 and running at DDR2 533 speeds I would also look at using 2, 2 gig sticks of DDR2 1066 instead of 4 sticks as filling all the slots can cause problems when overclocking.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not buy cheap power supplies, especially if you are going to overclock. Seasonic and corsair are the best


----------



## Nickwan (Mar 17, 2010)

i just dont wanted to spend to much money.

i was only gonna buy the graphic but now im gonna buy mobo, psu and graphic 

but this one would be okay?: http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=340676

btw can it run CrossfireX so i can use 2xgraphic if that gonna happend sometime


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is a very good power supply but you would be better of with the corsair 750 if your going to run that graphics card. Why do you run xfire? in my opinion its a waste of money for the small gain you get.


----------

